# To all those who hate the FA Banner



## intelminer (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/533971/

Nuff said =3


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok it's good to have an opinion about the banner and people's reaction towards it, but one thread is enough. =/


----------



## LoveCube (Nov 27, 2008)

When I clicked the link to your journal, I noticed the banner missing! :O Dun dun dun?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 27, 2008)

LoveCube said:


> When I clicked the link to your journal, I noticed the banner missing! :O Dun dun dun?



FREAKY.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

intelminer said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/533971/
> 
> Nuff said =3


Wow.   So butthurt he needed to write in his journal about it.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 27, 2008)

So what looking at fat people is illegal now? ...what patheticly low maturity level have you people come too


----------



## intelminer (Nov 27, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Wow.   So butthurt he needed to write in his journal about it.



Says the guy with the Meme avatar...go back to your Youtube poop


----------



## shine (Nov 27, 2008)

wow, you sure told them   way to go.


----------



## TehSean (Nov 27, 2008)

Take your computer to the post office, ask them to package it up, and mail it back to the manufacturer(s).


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

Excuse me for a moment while I pretend to be shot by an arrow, do a half turn, and shout "OW YA GOT MEH" and fall down XD


----------



## badcoin (Nov 27, 2008)

You all need more buttsecks right now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Excuse me for a moment while I pretend to be shot by an arrow, do a half turn, and shout "OW YA GOT MEH" and fall down XD



Do it with a Scottish accent. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

badcoin said:


> You all need more buttsecks right now.



They've become so obese buttsecks has become physically impossible, I believe  this to be the source of all the fatfag butthurt.


----------

